# Blackberry Pearl/Macbook Wireless Internet Rogers



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I thought some people might find this useful so I wanted to share it here.

Around 30 minutes ago I decided to take another attempt at tethering my laptop and blackberry for internet...

I did it about a year ago with a blackberry 8700 and some software I bought called shark modem, the end result was garbage.

Anyways, today I have a pearl and a macbook so I tried to do it via bluetooth.
Anyways, I found this page...

"How do I use my Blackberry Pearl as a bluetooth modem with a Mac?" from the Ask Dave Taylor! Tech Support Blog 

And thought sweet, that will be easy. I followed the instructions until I got to the part about using the wap access for cingular....I searched and couldnt find any anwers on how to do this with rogers.

Anyways, I found this as rogers wap access and punched it in..

Connection: GPRS
username: wapuser1
password: wap
APN: internet.com


Shut off airport and connected via my blackberry and bluetooth, no problems whatsoever, the net even seems pretty zippy. So, all in all, im ready to go anywhere I can find a rogers phone connection and have connectivity.

Again, not really exciting but somebody may eventually come along looking for this info.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes, I've been doing this too (mostly as a party trick though)
Do you notice you become disconnected after a couple of minutes idle?

Watch the data transfer though - a few minutes of surfing can easily amount to 1mb and Rogers "unlimited" plan is not really unlimited.
Luckily my employer has a double vested interest in paying my obscene blackberry bills B-)


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeah,

I know how the data can get out of hand quick. I really only need it for about 2 weeks out of the whole year, so I dont mind taking a little larger bill at that time

I havent noticed any disconnects yet


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

spiffychristian said:


> now, is there a way to do this with my iphone?


Yep ... _*iPhoneModem*_ available through Cydia (jailbreak required)


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------

